# DVD-R drive not recognizing DVD-Rs



## Mike H (Mar 26, 2006)

My DVD writer is getting really frustrating. The problems:

First, it doesn't seem to like being told to write to DVD-R/RW media. Of any kind. _At all_. I've tried three different types of DVD-Rs/DVD-RWs, and so far I haven't managed to successfully burn even one disc. Sometimes I get a "No disc in drive" message. Sometimes it recognizes the disc, but gives me an error message as soon as I start the burn process (using Nero, by the way). Sometimes it tells me the disc is full (brand new, never-before-used discs with nothing on them, but my computer is telling me there's _zero_ free space available). It seems to pick and choose which problem to give me at random; I haven't found any pattern or link between a particular brand of media and a particular problem. Sometimes the problem even changes when I re-try using the same disc. Today, It actually started to burn a disc, but it said it had to delete all the existing data on the disc first (of which there was _none_ -- brand-new DVD-RW, straight out of the package). This process took almost ten minutes, and as soon as the actual _burning_ started, it encountereed an "error" (that's as specific as the description got) and had to stop.

I've encountered similar problems with CD-Rs before, but never this frequently (maybe with one disc of 10 or 15), and usually just trying again will solve it. No such luck with the DVDs.

Second, if I put an existing DVD-R in the drive, it either won't recognize that there's a disc in the drive at all, or will keep the drive busy _forever_ (literally, until I stop it) and never actually let me get to the data stored on the disc (and again, the problems seem to switch off randomly; sometimes I'll get one, sometimes the other, even when I try the same disc again). This only occurs with DVD-Rs/DVD-RWs -- commercially-produced DVDs, games, music CDs (both commercial and stuff I've burned myself), and data CDs all work fine. And again, the specific type/manufacturer of the DVD-R doesn't seem to matter.

I'm running XP Pro with SP2. I've already tried updating my drivers and scanning for spyware/viruses, with no luck.

And yes, I'm certain it's a DVD writer and not a CD-R/DVD combo. Supposedly it can even do dual-layer.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

what model #


----------



## Mike H (Mar 26, 2006)

happyrck said:


> what model #


Of the drive, I assume?

Checking my hardware properties, it has two listed when I look at my F drive. (Is that normal? Or might this be the problem right here?)

SAMSUNG MP0804H SCSI Disk Device
Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-852S SCSI CdRom Device (this is the one that's listed in the diagnostic at start-up)

Another interesting addendum to this problem: If I try to right click on the drive in My Computer so as to look at the properties and get this information, and there is a DVD-R in the drive at that time, Windows stops responding and has to be stopped using the Task Manager before I can do anything else.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

there should only be one F drive...this is probably the problem..is the samsung your hard drive? or a partition of the C drive


----------



## Mike H (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, the Samsung appears to be my hard drive (which I have partitioned into C, D and E drives, but no F). I just played with some settings (re-set the drive letter assignments, then changed them right back), and got the drives to display correctly in Device Manager (only one optical drive is listed now), but the original problem is still there.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

OK ...now you still haven't said what make and model so ...go to the manufactures website and get the latest drivers and install them...the updated drivers will sometimes fix the problem of not recognizing the media


----------



## Mike H (Mar 26, 2006)

Mike H said:


> Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-852S SCSI CdRom Device (this is the one that's listed in the diagnostic at start-up)


There's no manufacturer listed on the drive itself, but most of the computer is from Clevo -- I assume the drive is, too, since I can't find anything that says otherwise.



Mike H said:


> I'm running XP Pro with SP2. *I've already tried updating my drivers* and scanning for spyware/viruses, with no luck.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

get everest and run it to find out the drive manufacture

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml

were just beating our heads against the wall until we know the name and model #


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The SOSW-852S is a Lite-on DVD+/-RW Dual Layer drive. Also branded as Sony in some cases.

It has all the hallmarks of a failing laser in the DVD section of the drive, where the reflectivity of recorded media is just not high enough to overcome the low laser output. If that is the case, its not a repairable event.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 27, 2006)

hello, all I just ran into a similar problem myself. I previously had xp pro corp with sp1 installed, recently aquired a copy of xp pro corp with sp2. formated and did a clean install and come to find out my dvd r/rw does not read dvd-r's any more blank or allready burnt. With xp sp1 I burned dvd-r's without a hitch, now with sp2 I cannot even read a dvd-r blank or burned, I'm inclined to think it might be a sp2 problem. I went to the manufacturer's site and got the latest drivers for my dvd r/rw still nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciatted I have 3 dvd iso' waiting to be burned.

P.S. my dvd r/rw is 
Lite-on ldw-411s
http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/127


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

microsoft has little fix out for fixing the settings of cd/DVD drives...go here to get it

http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/xp-autorun.html

it cant hurt to try it


----------



## d3fct (Apr 27, 2006)

tried it.... no dice. for the heck of it i even tried a few dvd's that I actually bought from the store and they dont read either, seems I have lost all dvd capabilities with sp2, I been tryin everything installing codecs from nvidia and even system restore to a fresh install with no programs added yet and started over again, but no luck. I'm gonna keep crackin away at it, I'll homour anyones suggestions.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go here to get 30 free trial

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/download/trials_1_ENU.html


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you can also try uninstalling the drive in device manager...reboot and see if windows will reinstall it


----------



## d3fct (Apr 27, 2006)

trying the 2 above suggestions right now and was doing a lil research and came across this arcticle on msn wich seems to fit my problem but from what i gather you have to pay $35 for the hotfix, kinda stupid....... or maybe i was reading different forums wrong.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=899527


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

the 35 dollars is if you call support...go to windows updates and get what it says you need...hope your on broadband...there must be 20 + patches..some over a meg


----------



## d3fct (Apr 27, 2006)

This is starting to get annoying, so windows update says... I need nothing....
Gonna set this thing on fire real soon, anyone want a slightly burnt/melted pc?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

d3fct..you need to start your own thread...


----------



## mingomack (May 9, 2006)

hi
i have the exactsame problems but with dvd+r not being recognised by my dvd-+rw drive.
It will burn alright but wont be able to read it??
its a philips 8631


----------



## willow_thedarkne (Oct 21, 2007)

i have a emachine m6800, running xp home edition sp2. i have an HL-DT-STDVD-RW GWA-4040N, well the problem i was having is that it wouldn't even recognize even comercial dvd and a while back it stoped seeing cd and dvds but it now sees cds since i uninstall an let xp reinstall the drivers. some times if i reboot with the dvd in the drive it will recognize it on reboot. so if any on can help with this problem it would be most apreciated. thanks in advance.


----------

